# Polaris Introduces The Scrambler XP 1000 EPS



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

Polaris adds the Scrambler XP 1000 EPS to the line-up

Minneapolis, December 3, 2013- Polaris Industries Inc. (NYSE: PII), the leading manufacturer of off-road vehicles, today announced the company is adding more vehicles to its ever-expanding off-road offering. The Scrambler XP 1000 EPS continues the company’s aggressive approach to reinvent its product lines and provide innovative products to meet the demands off-road enthusiasts. 








The Scrambler XP 1000 EPS has the highest horsepower, fastest acceleration, highest ground clearance and longest suspension travel of any big bore ATV. The vehicle’s Polaris-built, single overhead cam 1000 twin engine is based upon the proven 850 twin. The fuel-injected big bore features a 270-degree offset crankshaft and dual balance shafts for in-your-face power that remains incredibly smooth and vibration free. From the instant the Scrambler XP 1000 EPS fires to life, the deep growling exhaust speaks extreme performance. An all-new dual exhaust system allows the engine to breath deep and produces maximum power and performance. For ultimate control on the trail, the unit features Electronic Power Steering (EPS) and Fox® Podium X 2.0 compression adjustable shocks, to tackle any trail obstacle in its way. The vehicle also features matte black cast aluminum wheels with 14 in/35.6 cm Carlisle tires, hand guards, a highly-visible digital gauge cluster, custom seat, dual LED headlights and White Lightning paint. 

















*Engine*
Engine Type: 4-Stroke SOHC Twin Cylinder
Displacement: 952cc
Fuel System: Electronic Fuel Injected
Cooling: Liquid 

More specs and photos can be found here: Polaris adds the Scrambler XP 1000 EPS to the line-up - Polaris ATV Forum


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

Let me tell you, this thing is bad to the bone!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang. Look out Gade, here's your competition! 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just wish they weren't so fugly... no offense but it still hasn't grown on me. looks like a sportsman ran into a rock wall.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^ Agreed.

Lets see what Can am responds with...


----------



## Joshshoots01 (Nov 6, 2013)

13,200$ they sure are proud of it.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I hate to see the pricetag on the deluxe ranger 900 too. Bucket seats and a center console was a cool idea though.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW 1000? seems like a small bike for such an engine, but maybe its not once youa re standing next to it. I know it's not the first to have 1000ci


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Would like to see how well one with some 31's and a clutch setup would do in the mud.... 


/i\


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm Finding it hard to get over its Mug. Deff got beat w the ugly stick. They go through all that trouble and stick a 1000 in there but then stick crappy tires on it. Maybe I shouldn't throw stones at glass houses seeing that I have crappy mudlites on mine and and have an ugly mug to boot. but I'm not sure I could swallow the price tag. Its One thing to wake up next to Cruella or darth vader on account of to many beers. And another to find out you married them. (probably just made fun of my wife). The test drive would hafta impress the hell out of me. 



08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tunes, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites on MSA Vice Beadlocks, 2" RDC lift, custom armor and bumpers. Chuck750 skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 8 ball shifter
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

ive never seen an 850 "out in the wild" but i have alot of questions when i do.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Audible Silence said:


> WOW 1000? seems like a small bike for such an engine, but maybe its not once youa re standing next to it. I know it's not the first to have 1000ci


That would be a site to see a 1000ci lol but I know what you meant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

